# Grocery Store Shrimp



## amazonjungle

hey guys,

I usually purchase the omega shrimp from big als, but of course....they discontinue it. so, I have to find an alternate source of nutrition for my reds besides what else I give them.

Is unsalted/uncooked shrimp from lets say...anywhere BUT walmart okay?

if so, what kind? i.e species.

let me know what you guys think. it'd really help.

thanks all!


----------



## MFNRyan

I feed mine raw, unsalted shrimp from my grocery store. Also raw talapia. It's cheaper an you get more then buying the crap from fish stores man.


----------



## amazonjungle

MFNRyan said:


> I feed mine raw, unsalted shrimp from my grocery store. Also raw talapia. It's cheaper an you get more then buying the crap from fish stores man.


okay dude thanks.

I was just checking.

my reds are getting bigger so this will save my tonnes of cash.


----------



## BRUNER247

& what's wrong with wally shrimp & tilapia? Same quility. Plus you can go back to sporting goods & pick up nightcrawlers.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

BRUNER247 said:


> & what's wrong with wally shrimp & tilapia? Same quility. Plus you can go back to sporting goods & pick up nightcrawlers.


Exactly, if you're getting frozen seafood, that stuff all comes from the same places anyways -- the nightcrawlers in back are an added bonus


----------



## MFNRyan

Yeah man I know what ya mean. I buy a huge bag of it for right under 4 bucks and it last me up to a month sometimes two. I mix up what I feed, I don't give them the same everyday. I never buy the petstrore stuff though. I give krill, shrimp, talipa, and catfish. All of which I get at the grocery store or the catfish I catch around here. Fillet it myself freeze it then feed. The only thing i do a little different is I put it in a mix of garlic stuff, vitachem, and miz some hikari diet pellets and hikari color pellets. I usually cut slots in the meat and stuff a pellet then let it soak a while in that then freeze it. Sometimes I give it to them frozen and sometimes I let it thaw. That's what I feed an how just FYI


----------



## BanditBrother

Im gna be buying all my feed from the fish counter too!! Just get the stuff that is about to be thrown at the end of the day cheap!!  Freeze it and your on to a winner!!


----------



## amazonjungle

BanditBrother said:


> Im gna be buying all my feed from the fish counter too!! Just get the stuff that is about to be thrown at the end of the day cheap!!  Freeze it and your on to a winner!!


lol!! jolly good.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

BRUNER247 said:


> & what's wrong with wally shrimp & tilapia? Same quility. Plus you can go back to sporting goods & pick up nightcrawlers.


I agree,i get my shrimp from Walmart and Earthworms


----------



## MFNRyan

Where do you get the earthworms in the stores at? Ive never seen that nor have I ever fed them, but I hear the P's really like them


----------



## ScarsandCars

My piranhas have been super picky lately but they still LOVE their night crawlers.


----------



## cduuuub

MFNRyan said:


> Where do you get the earthworms in the stores at? Ive never seen that nor have I ever fed them, but I hear the P's really like them


bait shop, family express


----------



## Smoke

MFNRyan said:


> Where do you get the earthworms in the stores at? Ive never seen that nor have I ever fed them, but I hear the P's really like them


None of my P's like earthworms... they just leave them to sink and then rot... BUT - I found that I am not the only one that this happens to. Matter of fact, there is a really good article on training your P's to eat krill and earthworms - because they are nutritional.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=6


----------



## amazonjungle

Smoke said:


> Where do you get the earthworms in the stores at? Ive never seen that nor have I ever fed them, but I hear the P's really like them


None of my P's like earthworms... they just leave them to sink and then rot... BUT - I found that I am not the only one that this happens to. Matter of fact, there is a really good article on training your P's to eat krill and earthworms - because they are nutritional.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=6
[/quote]

my RBP eat earthworms faster than anything else haha.

I bough tilapia fillets from Metro and I cut them up with a fillet knife them froze them after throwing crisps on them.

I thaw them and feed them before bed.

they go NUTS for it.


----------



## Plum

amazonjungle said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I usually purchase the omega shrimp from big als, but of course....they discontinue it. so, I have to find an alternate source of nutrition for my reds besides what else I give them.
> 
> Is unsalted/uncooked shrimp from lets say...anywhere BUT walmart okay?
> 
> if so, what kind? i.e species.
> 
> let me know what you guys think. it'd really help.
> 
> thanks all!


Ottawa huh?

your just outside of me.

Do not waste money at Big Als for anything. Truthfuly.

As stated here, buy from the grocery store. You should be able to get shell on, unsalted shrimp for about $4.00/lbs in Ottawa. Talapia as well.

I have fed my p's this for many years.

IF wanting to be price concious, go to Lapoint's on Catherine street. Ask and see if they have "freeze dried" fish.

When in College, I did this and the guy was more than happy to give me about 40 lbs of it. He was quite facinated with the piranha's i kept.


----------



## MFNRyan

Thanks smoke an Amazon.. I'm ganna try earthworms for my fish. Just because I like to change things up an they have been eating shrimp an tilapia pretty regular now


----------



## amazonjungle

MFNRyan said:


> Thanks smoke an Amazon.. I'm ganna try earthworms for my fish. Just because I like to change things up an they have been eating shrimp an tilapia pretty regular now


try and strain them out with your finger. you dont want that pulpy newspaper crap inside your fishes bellys


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

MFNRyan said:


> Where do you get the earthworms in the stores at? Ive never seen that nor have I ever fed them, but I hear the P's really like them


At my local Wal Mart they are in the sporting good section.


----------



## amazonjungle

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> Where do you get the earthworms in the stores at? Ive never seen that nor have I ever fed them, but I hear the P's really like them


At my local Wal Mart they are in the sporting good section.
[/quote]

maybe its just me, but ill never buy edibles from walmart.

I just don't trust the franchise haha.


----------



## MFNRyan

I don't go there very often either man, My local store is County Market, They get the most fresh stuff in an for sea food as fresh as we can get it lol. They have the best selection for me too, but no earthworms


----------



## amazonjungle

MFNRyan said:


> I don't go there very often either man, My local store is County Market, They get the most fresh stuff in an for sea food as fresh as we can get it lol. They have the best selection for me too, but no earthworms


crappy.

you could always catch your own fish too. not seafood, but freeze local fish you catch. S'alllll good. and super cheap. actually its free lol


----------



## MFNRyan

Yeah I thought about this, just the worms and also nasty water conditions that my fish may not be use to like these guys are that could kill them. They are drilling a lot up here for the gas shell in the U.S an also a lot of coal mining going on. So the water gets dirty but the fish adapt.. mine are not.. so I'm afraid to feed them this stuff..


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Just a tip for better coloration, what i do with my raw shrimp is i stuff them with Hikari Gold Cichlid Plus pellets..


----------



## MFNRyan

I give mine hikari carnivore pellets. They eat the pellets just fine so i don't have to stuff anything but it does work well for the coloration. I some times switch to hikari gold diet.. but it doesn't do as much for color as the carnivore pellets have done for me


----------



## jestergraphics

P-Freak101 said:


> Just a tip for better coloration, what i do with my raw shrimp is i stuff them with Hikari Gold Cichlid Plus pellets..


exactly what I did as well, worked out great for color in my reds and terns. Also contrary to previous posts I always fed my P's WALMART shrimp, boughtem' frozen raw. Never had an issue and the P's ate it up like kids with candy corn. You can see a couple with their nice bellys in my sig. They also loved jumbo cichlid sticks as well.....the sticks will reek havoc on your water though, at the time I had the tank well planted which helped but still found myself doing a partial water change within a day or two. Worked well with color but not quite worth the mess being our P's are such "dainty" clean eaters


----------

